# Logwood Dye



## ebr270 (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where to find logwood dye? I found a local farmer's cooperative store that could order it but no one had it in stock.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's the link to a google search I just did. Looks like a lot of major players have it.

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=logwood+dye


----------



## ebr270 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Ebbs, after looking at their prices plus shipping, I think I'll just have the local store order some, that way I don't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have some...how much would you be needing ...

Send me a pm if I do not respond back here.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW....ever try speed dip ?


----------



## catlin kid (Feb 4, 2011)

fur harvestors trading post has different increments in ordering but its like 3 $ a a bag (1 pound) i just ordered mine for next season should be coming in today or tommorow i got 4 bags for 15 bucks


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Kid...thanks for info.

Welcome to PT !

What are you trapping over there in NY ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> BTW....ever try speed dip ?


Nah, I prefer bean dip or guacamole.


----------



## ebr270 (Jan 18, 2011)

No, never have, is it better than logwood? I mainly use conibear traps in water sets.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Nah, I prefer bean dip or guacamole.


I do too..and now I am getting hungry ! And I have neither in the house







.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ebr270 said:


> No, never have, is it better than logwood? I mainly use conibear traps in water sets.


I use my coni's just like they are till they start rusting....then I speed dip them. It is easy, quick and messy.....so wear rubber gloves. Remember...do not wax your coni''s either ! unless you like snaped fingers, hands, or wrists.

Is it better, matter of opinion. I like both.


----------



## ebr270 (Jan 18, 2011)

I had someone tell me to soak my traps real good with WD40 in the off season but that sounds like the animals wouldn't get within 40 feet of them the next time I used them, What do ya'll think?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I wouldn't do that {wd-40} speed dip for water trapping ________sb*


----------

